

Ask HN: I'm about to buy a domain from someone, what escrow service to use? - breck

I'm about to buy a domain for $400 from a private individual.<p>I figure the best way to do the transfer is to use a 3rd party escrow service. Anyone does this before? Could you recommend anything?<p>Thanks!
======
mitchm
I've used escrow.com with great success. You can split the fee to escrow
between the two parties or have 1 side agree to pay it. I think the seller
decides what the split is, so make sure you agree on it before they set it up.

At first i was cautious since escrow.com looks like it straight out of 1996
but it's legit.

------
noodle
sedo seems to be the industry standard. looks like they charge $50 or 3%,
whichever is more, for an escrow of an outside deal.

<http://www.sedo.com/services/s_escrow.php>

